# 35 years down the drain.



## Sosotired8 (7 mo ago)

My husband and I have had many struggles over the years but I just witnessed my husband treat my daughter (21) with the same arrogance and disrespect he has shown me for so many years. I am a fool for staying this long. He is incredibly financially irresponsible and in my fifties, I am not where I should be. I don't know how to move forward to protect myself and keep the respect of my children. I welcome any advice, but please be kind.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Do you work?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I would think protecting yourself deserves respect. Your kids aren’t stupid they are probably thinking the same thing you are.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

You lost the respect of your children a while ago. They have seen how dad treats you & them. They know he's bad with money. You will earn their respect back when you stop being a doormat.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Sosotired8 said:


> My husband and I have had many struggles over the years but I just witnessed my husband treat my daughter (21) with the same arrogance and disrespect he has shown me for so many years. I am a fool for staying this long. He is incredibly financially irresponsible and in my fifties, I am not where I should be. I don't know how to move forward to protect myself and keep the respect of my children. I welcome any advice, but please be kind.


Find your self-respect and _refuse_ to accept any disrespect towards you or your daughter.

You say "_I am a fool for staying this long_"

Are you leaving him? No chance of marriage counseling?

No matter the answer to that, he will need a big shock in his life before he will change anything after you accepted crappy behavior for 35 years.

So shock him.
Stand up for yourself.
If you're gonna leave then do it.
If MC is an option then force it.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

You move forward by deciding that this is terribly unacceptable and you aren’t taking his abuse anymore - not for you - not for your daughter!

you are teaching your daughter that staying with abuse is ok. It is not ok!

do you work? Why have you stayed married to him?


----------

